# Armed Citizens Save Lives During Active Shooter Events



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Deemed to be "successful" in reducing the loss of life 94% of the time and actually stop the killer 75.8% of the time when they are present and take action.
And how many innocents have been harmed by armed citizens? *ZERO!*

https://www.concealedcarry.com/news/armed-citizens-are-successful-95-of-the-time-at-active-shooter-events-fbi/?fbclid=IwAR3yhYBYhuvgzk_XdB-qo33UyASUsaXJttvK94JDPNZfjglEbuJDLcJPkl0


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Deemed to be "successful" in reducing the loss of life 94% of the time and actually stop the killer 75.8% of the time when they are present and take action.
> And how many innocents have been harmed by armed citizens? *ZERO!*
> 
> https://www.concealedcarry.com/news..._XdB-qo33UyASUsaXJttvK94JDPNZfjglEbuJDLcJPkl0


Here we go again! Trying to use facts, truth and logic to combat fear, hatred and knee-jerk reactions. :deadhorse:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Here we go again! Trying to use facts, truth and logic to combat fear, hatred and knee-jerk reactions. :deadhorse:


I am guilty as charged! My state rep and senator are likely very close to hating me as well. I send them so many "gun fact" emails that they have stopped emailing me back.....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Valid and persuasive argument, but moot. It's not the socialists intention to save lives or make communities safer through "common sense" gun laws or any other damn thing they wish to puke up. They need the guns. They aren't interested in the facts or statistics proving anything other then the need to ban all guns. It's not about gun safety, it's about advancing the agenda and control.


----------



## CoffeePot (Nov 9, 2018)

Prepared One said:


> Valid and persuasive argument, but moot. It's not the socialists intention to save lives or make communities safer through "common sense" gun laws or any other damn thing they wish to puke up. They need the guns. They aren't interested in the facts or statistics proving anything other then the need to ban all guns. It's not about gun safety, it's about advancing the agenda and control.


Exactly! We are nothing but pawns to them. Given the opportunity they will brush the average citizen aside as if they are nothing.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Very true feedback given here about lefties not interested in hearing. With that said, I am not concerned about them, but rather the much larger group of "misinformed" folks in the middle. Many are still open to facts.


----------

